# Scurs in bucks



## rtdoyer (May 6, 2010)

I have four 3 month old boys who were all de-horned when they were about 7-10 days old. I have just noticed that they are getting scurs. I'm pretty sure that they are scurs since I can feel where the disbudded area is. 

However, this is my question - I have girls that haven't had the issue and it seems to be more of a problem in uncastrated boys. Does testosterone play a role in scurs? Since they are only 3 months old, can they be removed? (with the iron again).

Tonia


----------



## jeep (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm not sure about the iron again. One of my wethers had his horns disbudded by the iron. After some time he started getting what I thought were scurs and I didn't want him to have them. They kind of felt like a loose tooth which after time he would knock them off and it all would go away. He is 2 years old now and occasionally will have a small growth where his horns were, but with him playing and butting heads, he just knocks them off with a little bleeding. So what I'm trying to say is I haven't had a scur really grow back with my weather, but possibly your's could be different.


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

Testoserone does drive horn growth. Also the boys horns are shapes a little doffreently from the does and you nedds what's called a buck tip for your iron or you need to burn a little oval on the inside front of the circle to kill off all the tissue.
The scurring is a matter of degree. The fingernail scurs that break are a nuisance but the ones you can't wiggle are there forever.


----------



## Cazz (Jun 9, 2010)

You can disbud them a second time, and bucks often need it. As we just take them over to the friend who does it and I hold them, there is no drama but it may be different if you are having to pay and have them anaesthetized or something. Bucks have a lot more horn growth than wethers, and their horns are a lot more persistent. A buck almost alwas has small scurs, but big scurs can be and often are a nuisance and sometimes a danger.
Cheers,
Cazz


----------



## rtdoyer (May 6, 2010)

The boys are out with the big guys and we thought those little pieces would come off with the 'playing' but the scurs are still there. You can wiggle them so we thought they'd get knocked off. 2 boys have scurs that are curling under and I'm afraid they will go back towards the skull. 

Tonia


----------



## Cazz (Jun 9, 2010)

If they start to grow towards the goats' heads, I would put rings on them straight away, otherwise they should be alright if they don't grow really big/get knocked off before they grow big.
Cheers,
Cazz


----------

